# Así (como)



## maghanish2

Hola!

Yo no sé cuál es la diferencia entre decir 'así' y 'así como'!  Por ejemplo,

Do it like this - Hazlo así/como así/así como.

No comprendo la diferencia.  Hay alguien que puede explicarmelo?  Pueden usarse intercamiablemente, o no?

Gracias!


----------



## ana55

"asi" is in this way. e.g. hazlo asi (in the way I'm telling you to do it). And you do not add anything else.
"asi como" is, e.g. within this phrase "asi como te digo yo",  in the way I'm telling you to do it. 
But it can also mean "as well as" if you use it as a linking word. 
You see it depends on the phrase. Maybe you are more confused now... =(


----------



## maghanish2

Pues, todavía estoy un poco confundido...hmmm....podrías explicarlo de nuevo? Lo siento!


----------



## Milton Sand

Well, Ana's post helped me organize my mind. So, let me try it:
Así = This way, like this, thus, so, etc.
Así como = the same way as, as well as, the way that, etc.

Is it clearer now?
Bye.


----------



## maghanish2

It's a little clearer, but not completely.  Could you write any example sentences?  Thank you so much!


----------



## ana55

Some very simple examples:
meaning "in this way , thus"
- Esto se hace asi.
- Yo lo veo así.
- (from a children's song) Así planchaba, así, así...

meaning: as well as
- Los pequeños, asi como los grandes, estaban allí.


----------



## Gummy

Let me try ....

"Asi" is used when you want to tell anybody the way to perform something, i.e "Do it like this" = "Hazlo así"
"Así como" is used when you try to figure out a list of things, i.e. "It's called person as welll as human been" = "Se denomina persona, así como ser humano"

Sometimes, in Spanish you use "así como" in an expression like: "This thing OR that thing OR thatone OR ..." then you can translate it like: "Esto, así como 'también' aquello, así como 'también' lo otro ... "

I hope be helpful.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola!
Volví para lo de los ejemplos:
Me encanta venir a la feria a montar en los más locos aparatos *así como* a comer crispeta y helados.
I love to come to de fair and ride the wildest attractions *as well as* to eat popcorn and icecreams.

Toma el pincel *así como* yo y haz un rápido trazo diagonal *así*, mírame, desde la esquina superior izquierda hasta la inferior derecha... ¿Ves?
Take the brush *the way* [*that*] I do and make a diagonal stroke *like this*, look at me, from the upper left corner to the lower right corner... ¿See?

Mereces un castigo. *Así*, entenderás que debes comportarte.
You deserve a punishment. *Thus*, you'll understand you have to behave yourself.

Espero te ayuden.
Chao.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias a todos!  Así que, si uso sólo la palabra 'así', significa más o menos 'so', correcto?

Y, Milton Sand, en esta oración que pusiste:
Toma el pincel *así como* yo y haz un rápido trazo diagonal *así*........
Puedo cambiar 'así como' a sólo 'así', porque significa 'like this', no?


----------



## ana55

In the sentence .
"Toma el pincel así como yo y haz un rápido trazo diagonal así........"
You cannot eliminate the  "como" here because it means "thus, in the way I do it" : asi, como you (lo hago). Here, what  you could indeed eliminate is the "asi"....
Toma el pincel como yo y haz un trazo así....


----------



## virgilio

maghanish,
              To put it simply, "así" and "como" (with no written accent) are what are called correlative adverbs. There are several pairs of correlative words:
cuanto (how much).... tanto (so much)
cual (of what kind).... .tal (of such a kind)
cuando (when)...........entonces (then) (could this have been in old Spanish "tonces"?)
como (how, in what way)  así  (so, in such a way)

In past times the one on the left used to come first and the one on the right second:
e.g.
Como lo hago yo, así tú también debes hacerlo.
       How I do it, you too must do it so.
In what way I do it, in that way you too must do it.

Shakespeare used such expressions in English:
e.g.
"What man dare, that dare I!"   (Macbeth, I think)

In more recent times the fashion has grown up in western Europe of putting the demonstrative clause first and so we see:

Tú también debes hacerlo así, como lo hago yo.
          You too must do it just as I do it   ('educated' speech)
          You too must do it just like I do it  (sounds less 'educated' more colloquial)



The demonstrative adverb "así" can be used without its partner but "como" cannot appear without a correlative partner.

So in short, "así" (standing alone and without its correlative partner) means "so" or "in that way" or "in such a way", whereas with its correlative partner the two together "así como" come to mean in modern English idiom "just as" or "just like".

Hope this helps.
Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Ivy29

maghanish2 said:


> Hola!
> 
> Yo no sé cuál es la diferencia entre decir 'así' y 'así como'! Por ejemplo,
> 
> Do it like this - Hazlo así/como así/así como.
> 
> No comprendo la diferencia. Hay alguien que puede explicarmelo? Pueden usarse intercamiablemente, o no?
> 
> Gracias!


 
Así= adverb of manner= do it like this
Así como = do it as I do . ( adverb of manner with como comparative)

Ivy29


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias por todas vuestras respuestas!  Pienso que estoy empezando comprender este tema más!  Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again.
Well, Now I think that one of my examples was not as correct as I thought since some punctuation might be made and the sense still would be the same:
Toma el pincel *así, como* yo*,* y haz un rápido trazo diagonal... 
Then, "así" just mean "this way" and "como" means like. It seems we use to forget to write some commas in this case.
So, this is not exactly the expression "así como; al igual que", which is rather used as a copulative expresion like "as well as; the same as". 

Tomaré el pincél y haré un trazo *así como* tú harás lo propio.
I'll take the brush and make a stroke *as well as* you will do the same.

Toma tu pincel *así como* yo tomaré el mío y haremos un trazo desde...
Take your brush *as well as* I'll take mine and we'll make a stroke from...

Bye.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias MiltonSand, eso tiene más sentido ahora.  Agradezco la clarificación.  Pero, en la oración: Tomaré el pincél y haré un trazo *así como* tú harás lo propio.

Pensé que 'propio' significó 'own' y no 'same'....puedes explicar esto?  GRACIAS!


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
Well, "lo propio" is used to refer to an action that is to be repeated by other. It means kind of "the imitation/repetition that corresponds to one; the action/imitation that is up to one". I couldn't figure out how to translate it accurately into English in two words but.
Juan lustró sus zapatos y yo hice lo propio [con los míos].
Juan shined his shoes and I did the same way with mine. (???)
Bye.


----------



## maghanish2

Así que, significa (más o menos) lo mismo como esto:  Juan lustró sus zapatos y yo hice lo mismo?

Gracias!!


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again.
Sure, you can say "lo mismo" here and it's correct. 

With "lo propio" you can give a sense of analogy too. "Propio" not only means "own; belonging" but also "refering/corresponding/related to the person one's currently talking about". So, "hice lo propio" may be explained as "I did the same thing but related to me and/or my stuff".

However, the context may help to not be misunderstood using "lo mismo":
Juan lustró sus zapatos y, aunque hice lo mismo/propio, los míos ya no relucían de tan viejos.
Juan shined his shoes and, though I did the same, mine didn't shine any more due to they were so old.

Bye.


----------



## Milton Sand

I re-read your initial question and found some things to clarify. To sum up:

Hazlo así. -> Do it like this/that */* Do it this way. (_Then_ y_ou indicate how to do it_)
Hazlo _como_ así. -> Do it kind of this way.* (_You can make a doubting face when saying this_)
Hazlo así como... -> Do it the [same] way that... (_And you show an example to follow_)

*_Is this sentence correctly made?_

_Bye._


----------



## Jeromed

Del DRAE:


*así**.*
(Del lat. _sīc_).

*1. *adv. m. De esta o de esa manera. _Unas gafas así de gruesas._
*2. *adv. m. Denota extrañeza o admiración. _¿Así me abandonas?_
*3. *adv. m. ant. También, igualmente. _A la muy alta e así esclarecida princesa doña Isabel, la tercera de nombre._
*4. *adv. c. *tan*3*.* _¿Así __DE__ delgado es?_
*5. *conj. consec. En consecuencia, por lo cual, de suerte que. _Nadie quiso ayudarle, y así tuvo que desistir de su noble empeño._
*6. *conj. consec. desus. De tal manera. _Así le habían desfigurado las penas, que no lo conocí._
*7. *conj. comp. Tanto, de igual manera. _La virtud infunde respeto así a los buenos como a los malos._
*8. *conj. conc. Aunque, por más que. _No paso por su casa, así me aspen._
*9. *adj. *tal* (‖ semejante). _Con sueldos así no se puede vivir._
*así.*
*1. *interj. *ojalá.* _Así Dios te ayude._
*así así.*
*1. *loc. adv. Mediocre, medianamente.
*2. *loc. adj. Mediano, mediocre.
*~** como.*
*1. *loc. adv. Tan pronto como.
*2. *loc. adv. Denota comparación. _Todas las cosas criadas, así como tienen limitada esencia, así tienen limitado poder._ U. t. c. loc. conjunt.
*~** como **~**.*
*1. *loc. adv. De cualquier manera, de todos modos.
*2. *loc. adv. Sin reflexionar.
*~** es que.*
*1. *loc. conjunt. *así que* (‖ en consecuencia).
*~** o asá, *o*~** o **~**.*
*1. *exprs. coloqs. *así que asá.*
*~** pues.*
*1. *loc. conjunt. En consecuencia, por lo cual.
*~** que.*
*1. *loc. adv. Tan pronto como, al punto que. _Así que amanezca se dará la batalla._
*2. *loc. conjunt. En consecuencia, de suerte que, por lo cual. _El enemigo había cortado el puente así que no fue posible seguir adelante._
*~** que asá, *o*~** que asado.*
*1. *exprs. coloqs. Sin importar el modo.
*~** que **~**.*
*1. *loc. adv. *así como así.*


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, Milton Sand, por todas tus respuestas!  Ahora tengo un mejor comprensión de este tema...así que, son los siguientes ejemplos correctos:

Quieres tocar el piano?  Hazlo así!
Quieres tocar el piano?  No sé completamente, pero hazlo como así.
Quieres tocar el piano?  Hazlo así como tu maestro te enseñó.

Espero que sean correctos!!

Y para tu oración:

Hazlo _como_ así. -> Do it kind of this way.*

Un mejor traducción sería 'Do it kind of/sort of like this', pero definitivamente entendí lo que dijiste.

Gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Excelente!
¡Buena suerte!


----------



## maghanish2

Todos son correctos?  Gracias!!!  Eso me pone TAN alegre!


----------



## Cabo Pernas

La segunda opción no es correcta, al menos en castellano. Todos los usos posibles del término estás recogidos en el DRAE como apuntaba alguien por ahí, aunque algunos son bastante viejos y apenas se usan.

Y para añadir polémica al asunto, a mí se me ocurre que "así como" también puede traducirse por el inglés "whereas":

Juan is quite tall, whereas Miguel is quite short.
Juan es bastante alto, así como Miguel es bastante bajo.


----------



## snowfairy

Cabo Pernas said:


> Y para añadir polémica al asunto, a mí se me ocurre que "así como" también puede traducirse por el inglés "whereas":
> 
> Juan is quite tall, whereas Miguel is quite short.
> Juan es bastante alto, así como Miguel es bastante bajo.



huh? yo diría que no. En el ejemplo que das whereas se traduce como "mientras (que)" *no *"así como". O tal vez podrías usarlo, pero suena extremadamente extraño. 

Entonces la traduccion correcta de lo que dices sería:

Juan is quite tall, whereas Miguel is quite short.
Juan es bastante alto, mientras que Miguel es bastante bajo


----------



## NewdestinyX

snowfairy said:


> huh? yo diría que no. En el ejemplo que das whereas se traduce como "mientras (que)" *no *"así como". O tal vez podrías usarlo, pero suena extremadamente extraño.
> 
> Entonces la traduccion correcta de lo que dices sería:
> 
> Juan is quite tall, whereas Miguel is quite short.
> Juan es bastante alto, mientras que Miguel es bastante bajo


El problema, Snowfairy (y bienvenido(a) al foro), es en el inglés. "Mientras que" transmite la noción de 'al mismo momento que algo diferente sucede'.../'durante el proceso'.. La palabra 'whereas' no transmite eso para nada. "Whereas" es una palabra de 'contraste' - casi tan fuerte como 'de lo contrario' y 'sino'. "Mientras que" no es suficiente como para traducir 'whereas' aunque, lo sé, muchos diccionarios usan 'mientras que' para 'whereas' -- no es suficiente.

'Mientras que' enfoque en un 'proceso'. "Whereas" no es un proceso. Así que 'qué sería mejor'..¿? No sé.. Pero es algo en lo que he pensado desde hace mucho tiempo.

Opino que 'de lo contrario' o 'sino' son más cercano. No digo que sea incorrecto usar 'mientras que' -- sencillamente digo que es una traducción insuficiente.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## Popescu

*maghanish2*, como estas aprendiendo español, ya sabes bastante, te aconsejaría que no utilizaras nunca "así como" ,yo no lo he utilizado jamás.
sólo utiliza "así" con el significado " de esta manera"
Me gusta el helado así, con moras.
Los demas significados no los uses, hazlo simple.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias por la ayuda.  Sí, todavía este tema me confunde un poco, pero popescu, voy a seguir tu consejo y simplemente voy a decir *así*.  Jaja.


----------



## ana55

Asi and asi como are OK
Asi is definitive "in this way": Lo hizo así, de esta manera.
asi como is " in the way (I'm showing you)" , The way he does it: Lo hizo asi como le explicaron, asi como le enseñaron. 
Como así is incorrect.

By the way, Y para acalrar lo que dicen Cabo Pernas, Snowfairy y Newdestinix, I understand that whereas is mientras, meaning time. But it can also transmit the idea of "en tanto que", meaning contrast. When you say "XX es bastante alto, así como YY es bastante bajo" what you are meaning is "in the same way (while, at the same time) you say that XX is quite tall, you can also say that YY is quite short, so..." (and you give a conclusion on something). But I find this a bit farfetched...

Despues de todo esto, me parece, maghanish2 que nunca más vas a querer usar estos términos... Suerte!!!


----------



## NewdestinyX

ana55 said:


> When you say "XX es bastante alto, así como YY es bastante bajo" what you are meaning is "in the same way (while, at the same time)


Claro -- ¿quién ha dicho lo contrario? Pero el problema es que 'whereas' nunca se podría usar para transmitir -- 'while, at the same time'. Whereas -- transmite 'solo' un contraste.

Mira el diccionario:



> 4 dictionary results for: _whereas_
> Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) -
> 
> *where⋅as*
> 
> conjunction, noun, plural where⋅as⋅es. –conjunction
> 1. while *on the contrary*: One arrived promptly, whereas the others hung back
> 2. it being the case that, or considering that (used esp. in formal preambles).


Así que hay un 'elemento' de 'while = mientras que' -- pero se tiene que añadir el aspecto de contraste..
whereas = mientras que, por contraste, ... --- o algo así. 

No es posible usar 'whereas' _sin que se haga_ un contraste en el contexto.

Grant


----------

